

Facebook Connect vs Twitter Anywhere vs  New Login System? - code_devil
http://socialapp.posterous.com/facebook-connect-vs-twitter-anywhere-vs-new-l

======
jmathai
I didn't leave a comment because I don't like signing up using my Facebook or
Twitter account. I also don't have a posterous account. That's mainly by
chance and I'm probably not your typical user. If you had disqus I'd have left
a comment but only because I already have an account - not because I like
disqus.

Anyways, I guess what I'm trying to say is that signing up for a new account
sucks :)

~~~
code_devil
Agreed. But if it was new site, that would give you some value, would you
still be concerned about using facebook/twitter credentials ?

